# 2007 bmw f800st



## akeller (Apr 10, 2017)

ive been searching everywhere and I can not find any info so I thought I would try on here. Does anyone know of a company anywhere that sells replacement body parts for my 2007 F800ST? The parts easily screw on and off so you would think a company out there would make these in various colors. Maybe I want my bike blue one day and hot pink the next, idk. Ive got a few scratches on it and cracks from when I dropped it when I first got it so its looking for a face lift. 

I do not know much about motorcycle parts and such, I just know how to ride 

***also not computer savy, i have no idea how to turn the pic around lol


----------

